# gpu @ 64 degrees C



## clmlbx (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys My GPU at Idle is 64 degrees C... How bad is it ? At full load It went to 90 degrees C...

Is it normal Or do I need To do something ? 

About My room temperature,  Yes it is Hot here.. My room Temperature would be around 30-35 degrees C.. ..  

In caby it has only 1 fan that works like a exhaust (small 80 mm).. I can Place two more fan .. 1 at side panel (opposite to gpu I guess) and 1 at back panel below smps.. My caby is Zebronics Circle..

 one more thing why is my wd 500gb Hard-disk is shown as removable usb Device.

*i35.tinypic.com/5evc09.png


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2010)

What is the age of the GPU, which GPU..?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 18, 2010)

oops I missed that 

Less then a year (4-5 months max) 

Nvidia GTS 250 512MB


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ is it a Palit GPU? open the side of the cabinet, place a table fan (if you have). game & tell whats the max temperature.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

@clmx-Do check that your gpu fan is working or not? Earlier my xfx 8600 gt also has the same syndrome. Earlier ideal temp-60 degree Celsius an at load-72-75 degree. When the problem came-ideal-80 degree and at load -110-120 degree.

Yes you can install 2 intake fans in side of the cabinet.1 exhaust at the back of cabinet below smps.

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Also clean dust out of gpu fan/heatsink.Dust can also cause overheating.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 18, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> one more thing why is my wd 500gb Hard-disk is shown as removable usb Device.
> 
> *i35.tinypic.com/5evc09.png



firstly, it's not being shown as removable *USB* device, it's just being shown as removable device.
Sata drives are shown that way many a times because SATA conenctor is hot swappable. There is a way of removing it, crap! I forgot. Look up the internet, you should get it.
Or you can use USB safely remove to hide the icon. And don't worry, even if click on eject, nothing will happen.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ is it a Palit GPU? open the side of the cabinet, place a table fan (if you have). game & tell whats the max temperature.




yup it is palit.

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




Cool Buddy said:


> firstly, it's not being shown as removable *USB* device, it's just being shown as removable device.
> Sata drives are shown that way many a times because SATA conenctor is hot swappable. There is a way of removing it, crap! I forgot. Look up the internet, you should get it.
> Or you can use USB safely remove to hide the icon. And don't worry, even if click on eject, nothing will happen.




that's good, It  means nothing to worry about

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




amartya87 said:


> Yes you can install 2 intake fans in side of the cabinet.1 exhaust at the back of cabinet below smps.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------



I was confused what to do ? 2 intake 1 exhaust or 2 exhaust 1 Intake..

So this(2 intake fans in side of the cabinet.1 exhaust at the back) is best thing to do.  Any specific Fans you all recommend ..

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

I open the cabby kept it below ceiling fan it shows 49-50 degrees C..  now even after placing table fan at full speed temp does not come down .. it stays at 49-50 degrees C

but my procy temp showed 2 degrees decrease .. it was showing (when cabby closed) 29-30 degrees C now it shows 26-27 degrees C


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ time for RMA. PALIT = hot, bad, faulty, buggy. AVOID. this year only i seen several Palit cards having this temperature issue.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 18, 2010)

seriously .... How long will it take..and what If I don't and let it run

and then what should be the normal temp


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

Everyone should avoid Palit gf cards!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> seriously .... How long will it take..and what If I don't and let it run



NOW: RMA a hot card.
FUTURE: RMA a burned up card. 

Tip: Run Crysis maxed out. note max temperature. if its 95 or more, get it RMA immediately. else if it burns up, service center may deny its RMA saying its damaged due to OC or the damage is physical.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

Same happens with my Xfx 8600 gt.I have given it to rashi  peripheral.Lets see if i will get a new card otherwise have to buy a new  one


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> NOW: RMA a hot card.
> FUTURE: RMA a burned up card.
> 
> Tip: Run Crysis maxed out. note max temperature. if its 95 or more, get it RMA immediately. else if it burns up, service center may deny its RMA saying its damaged due to OC or the damage is physical.



what if it burns out while running crysis then it will just burn or will harm my motherboard and other components..


And is it 100% faulty and I should Go for RMA... any way to check that

so I have to go to Rashi. ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> what if it burns out while running crysis then it will just burn or will harm my motherboard and other components..
> 
> 
> And is it 100% faulty and I should Go for RMA... any way to check that
> ...



it won't. that card will run fine till 110degree (maybe more). so no problem. if you run Crysis, temperature bound to hit 95degree. 

i not sure who deals with Palit cards. still run Crysis once. or the Crysis benchmark tool (at least if they try, you can be sure that temperature will hit its extreme point).


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 19, 2010)

I have not got Crysis and alternate for that..

I bought for my 3d work and now hope they give sub or I will be in trouble as For what I bought it that time is now .. our project is going to start in few days ... My Badluck

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------

I would like u all to know to that recently means a weak ago I bought my whole system.. except my GPU and SMPS.. though I had not check GPU temps Before But I believe temp must be same As of now On my old Pc..

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

In NFS Shift 1600x 900 @ 8x aa It touched 80 in few minutes play (around max 5 minutes)


----------

